# محتاج اجابه



## محامى مصرى (9 يوليو 2011)

انا فاتح المنتدى من اربع ساعات
ومش راضى اسجل تسجيل دخول
مش عارف مفيش شجاعه ولا مش مصدق
ولا بتوهم
المهم معرفش السبب الحقيقى
هل يمكن ان يظهر المسيح لشخص لا يعرفه الا من خلال 4 ايام 
مع انى اعرف شخص غالى جدا جدا على قلبى 
اعرفه منذ طفولتى ولم يكلمنى كلمه واحده عن المسيح
فانا الان الومه وزعلان منه لانه تركنى طوال هذه المده لم يخبرنى عنه
فانا الان فى دوامه حقيقيه ما بين الشك واليقين 
وهل يمكن ان يكون ما رايته هواجس واوهام 
اعطونى رايكم 
فاكون ممتن لكم 
محامى مصرى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2011)

*طيب مش تفهمنا ايه اللى حصل وايه اللى انت شوفته ؟؟*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (9 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب مش تفهمنا ايه اللى حصل وايه اللى انت شوفته ؟؟*


اه ممكن حضرتك تفهمنا اللى حصل 
​


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكن ان يظهر المسيح لشخص لا يعرفه الا من خلال 4 ايام

*اه ممكن 
وممكن يظهر لواحد ميعرفوش خالص علشان يعرفوا طريقه *


----------



## My Rock (9 يوليو 2011)

فترة معرفتة بالمسيح لا علاقة لها بنسبة ظهور المسيح في حلم او رؤيا او ما شابه.
لا أعتقد ان تركيزك يجب ان يكون عن لم يخبرك بالمسيح، لانه قد يكون نفسه لا يملك علاقة حقيقية مع المسيح، فليس كل من يولد من ابوين مسيحيين معناه انه مسيحي أيضاً.
عليك ان تركز في شخص المسيح اكثر من الأشخاص الذين لم يدلوك عليه.


----------



## محامى مصرى (9 يوليو 2011)

اليوم وعند عودتى من العمل
حدث شىء لن تصدقوه
ولا احد يصدقه
جاءت الى السيارة التى املكها  زميله لى بالعمل
منقبه 
وقالت لى ممكن توصلنى فى طريقكك وهذه اول مرة تطلب منى هذا الطلب
واخذتها فى طريقى وفى اثناء سيرنا قالت لى انت تعرف ايه عن المسيح
قلتلها المسيح
وانتى بتسالى ليه
قالت حابه اعرف بس 
بس خلى بالك خليك صريح 
قلتلها هاكون صريح وقعدت احكيلها على المنتدى واللى حصل
وبين المحكمه التى اعمل بها وبيتى  طريق زراعى فقالت توقف
ورفعت النقاب ولقيتها شخص غير اللى اعرفه بس فاكر انا شوفتها قبل كده
مش فاكر فى ميكروباس او فى بيت المهم شوفتها 
قولتلها انا فاكر انى شوفتك بس فين مش فاكر
قالتلى انا  هوصلك معايه
ودى صورتها قدرت اتحصل عليها من النت







المهم قالتلى هو بيدور عليك من زمان
ولقيت شخص واقف جنب شجرة
قالى امسك ايدى مسكت ايده لقيت ايدوه مخرومه 
اسف على  كلمه مخرومه دى
والست اللى كانت راكبه معايه اختفت
انا اغمى عليه
فوقت لقيت سواقين الميكروباس بيفوقونى
وروحت البيت حتى العربيه ساقها واحد اعرفه ولم احكى لاى حد حتى الان وقاعد قدام الجهاز منذهل 
فاتح المنتدى وبقراء فى الانجيل
ايه ده مش عارف​http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRT7fcdQKmWMn0V0OWSYvzVlYr2xvnt-xLCjifvp7XR71nkg_exvA&t=1


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

بالإضافة لما قاله إخوتى

فالمسيح هو الذى يبحث عنك ، فهو الذى قال : [هائنذا واقف على الباب أقرع ، إن فتح لى أحد أدخل إليه] يقصد طبعاً باب قلبك ، فليس فى هذا أى غرابة ، بل إنه يحبك بدون سبب ، يحبك لأنه محبة ، هو عنصر المحبة 

أما عن صديق ، فما أدراك ، اليس من الممكن أنه كان له دور أهم من الكلام ، وهو الدور الذى طالبنا به الرب ذاته : [لكى يروا أعمالكم الصالحة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات] ، ولكن لكل شيئ تحت السموات وقت


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*بص يا حبيبى انا مقدرش اشكك فى كلامك لسبب بسيط ان مفيش داعى انك تخترع شئ محصلش
بس عايز اقولك حاجة ان المسيح منغير لما يظهر او يعلن ذاته هو بيظهر ذاته بكل الطرق وبيقولك انه هو فقط الوحيد القادر على تغيرنا وانه يخلصنا 
لو شايف ان دا اشارة من السما انك تمشى مع المسيح فى طريق الحياة خدها اشارة
ولو محتاج تتدرس برضة الدراسة هتصولك للمسيح
فكل الطرق هتوصل اليه  
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

مداخلتى جت متأخرة ألف سنة


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*انا لم اؤمن بالمسيح لانى رائيته ولم اراه ولا احتاج ان اراه لكى اعرف انه موجود
المسيح متاكد من وجوده ومتاكد من انه هو الحق المطلق فى هذا الوجود لانه الوحيد القادر انه يتعامل معانا فى داخلنا 
اسمع جواك بيقولك ايه ولو روح الله بيبكتك ويقولك ارجع لى اسمعله وارجع ومتفوتش فرصة خلاصك وهو هيعينك وهيرشدك واحنا هنا كلنا خدامينك  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

إن كان الرب قد بدأ معك بعمل شخصى هكذا ، وبواسطة القديسين هكذا

فتمسك بأن يكمل معك هكذا أيضاً

فالعلاقة الشخصية مع المسيح والقديسين ، الثانية فيها تساوى مليون كتاب تقراه

فالفرح الحقيقى لن تتحصل عليه من المعرفة ، بنفس المقدار الذى ستتحصل عليه من العمل المباشر لربنا وقديسيه

تمسك به وإطلبه ، وتمسك بأمنا إيرينى وإطلبها ، بشدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*تقريبا كده من خلال الصورة*
*هي الام ايريني رئيسة دير ابو سيفين للراهبات*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تقريبا كده من خلال الصورة*​
> *هي الام ايريني رئيسة دير ابو سيفين للراهبات*​



هيه موجوده حاليا 
يعنى لسه متوفتش​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

أخى الحبيب باول

أرجوك لا تقل أنك لا تحتاج أن تراه

فالذى يعرف شخصاً رأى المسيح ، يحمل ذخيرة لا تتخيلها من الفرح الذى لا يُعبر عنه

حتى أن بولس لم يجد ما يعتز به أكثر من قوله : أما رأيت المسيح

إنه شيئ عظيم لا يساويه شيئ آخر ، شيئ يفوق العلم كله

بل إنه هو الذى يزرع العلم فى عقل الذين يظهر لهم 

فيكونون مثل المولود أعمى بعدما فتح عينيه ، فأصبح يملك أعلى مستوى فى الفهم والحكمة ، أكثر من علماء اليهود الجهابذة

ليته يظهر لنا ، فننعم بهذا الفرح الذى لا يُعبر عنه


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2011)

> ودى صورتها قدرت اتحصل عليها من النت


*معلش ممكن تسمحلى بسؤال بسيط*
*انت بحثت عن كلمة ايه او كتبت ايه فى محرك البحث علشان تلاقى الصورة دى ؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> هيه موجوده حاليا
> يعنى لسه متوفتش​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*اتنحيت يعني توفيت*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*
لا مش موجودة تماف ايرينى راحت السما وهى اعظم راهبات عصرنا قريت قصتها كتير  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> هيه موجوده حاليا
> يعنى لسه متوفتش​



لا ، ما إتوفتش ، إحنا ماعندناش حد بيتوفى

هى بس فى مشوار قريب مننا جداً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> لا مش موجودة تماف ايرينى راحت السما وهى اعظم راهبات عصرنا قريت قصتها كتير
> *



هى وتاماف سارة

القديسة العظيمة أيضاً ، ورئيسة دير القديس بضابا بالصعيد

وبصلاتها ربنا عمل معى معجزة شفاء فوق الوصف

وعمل كتير جداً مع ناس كتير

ما تآخذنيش ، ما قدرتش أمنع نفسى من التعليق ، لأنى مديون لصلاتها دين كبير جداً وما كانش يصح أسكت


----------



## محامى مصرى (9 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *معلش ممكن تسمحلى بسؤال بسيط*
> *انت بحثت عن كلمة ايه او كتبت ايه فى محرك البحث علشان تلاقى الصورة دى ؟*


 عشان انا لما روحت البيت وانا بقفل باب العربيه الحلاق سورى يعنى اللى قصاد بيتنا حاطط صورتها وبحلق عنده من زمان وكنت اشوف الصورة دايما فى المرايه  مع انى وهيه بتكلمنى كنت بعصر دماغى انا شوفتها فين
دخلتله قولتله صورة مين دى يا عم بولس
قالى دى الام ايرينى 
بتسال ليه قلتله مفيش
=================
فيه شغل مباحث تانى ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

أخى الحبيب محامى مصرى

ما تزعلش من سؤال أخونا الحبيب

إحنا فعلاً بطبيعتنا لما حد بيتكلم عن معجزة ، بنحقق معاه ولا تحقيقات النيابة

كلنا بنعمل كده ، ما تزعلش ، ده بس محبة فى التوثق ليس أكثر


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*لا مفيش شغل مباحث ولا حاجة
فى النهاية القرار قرارك واحنا اللى نقدر نعمله احنا خدمينك عايز تسال على حاجة او اللى نقدر نساعدك بيه هنساعدك وهدفنا كلنا اننا نرجع اى نفس بعيدة عن المسيح تعرف طريق خلاصها 
*


----------



## Critic (9 يوليو 2011)

> عشان انا لما روحت البيت وانا بقفل باب العربيه الحلاق سورى يعنى اللى قصاد بيتنا حاطط صورتها وبحلق عنده من زمان وكنت اشوف الصورة دايما فى المرايه مع انى وهيه بتكلمنى كنت بعصر دماغى انا شوفتها فين
> دخلتله قولتله صورة مين دى يا عم بولس
> قالى دى الام ايرينى
> بتسال ليه قلتله مفيش
> ...



*مباحث ليه يا غالى هو انا ورايا اى مصلحة او خسارة من الموضوع ده !*
*بس انا استغربت يعنى انك مقولتش الكلام ده من الاول و مذكرتش اسمها فى الحكاية فده دفعنى للسؤال*
*على العموم متشغلش بالك و ربنا يفتح اعين العميان و يرشدهم لطريقه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2011)

*استاذ .........
ما انطباعك الداخلى الآن ......
هذا هو المهم
هل تغيرت صورة المسيح القرآنية من داخلك .... أم ليس هناك تغيير*


----------



## محامى مصرى (9 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ .........*
> *ما انطباعك الداخلى الآن ......*
> *هذا هو المهم*
> *هل تغيرت صورة المسيح القرآنية من داخلك .... أم ليس هناك تغيير*


 
انا حتى الان مذهول
مش عارف اعمل ايه ولا اقول ايه
عايز اكلمه انا مش عارف ازاى فقدت الوعى
انا حاسس انا دخلت دنيا غريبه وجديده​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

أخى الحبيب محامى مصرى

ما حدث معك مكرر جداً

عمل الله دائم ولا يتوقف

وهذه هى قوة المسيح ، أنه يعمل ، وليس مجرد شخص وهمى ولا حتى شخص عايش فى عالم تانى

هو ليس إلهاً مفعولاً به ، بل إله فاعل

هذا هو فرحنا ، أننا نعبد المسيح الحى الفاعل دائماً

وتوجد كتب كثيرة عن معجزات أجراها الله على يدى القديسة تاماف إيرينى (حدث بعضها لقريب لى) وبعضها فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا 

قد تكون فى قسم المعجزات أو الكتب

نصيحة من أخوك ن تمسك بهذا الأمر ولا تهمله ، فتجد ذخيرة حية من الفرح لكل عمرك ، وتجد حلول لكل مشاكلك ، منه مباشرة ، مثلمايحدث لكثيرين 

وإقرأ كتب المعجزات لتزداد ثباتاً وفرحاً

إفتكرت ، يوجد بعض من معجزات لأمنا إيرينى _ أثناء حياتها على الأرض - فى بحثين كنت عملتهم عن : معجزات عند إنطلاق الروح ، وسأحضر رابطهم الآن بإذن ربنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> انا حتى الان مذهول
> مش عارف اعمل ايه ولا اقول ايه
> عايز اكلمه انا مش عارف ازاى فقدت الوعى
> انا حاسس انا دخلت دنيا غريبه وجديده​



*إذن لا تأخذ أى قرار الآن
أهدأ ...... مارس أى نشاط ...... أجلس مع نفسك ..... راجع شريط حياتك .... 
وصلى ......................
الصلاة هى المفتاح
لن يفيدك أحد فيما يجب أن تفعله
فقط أنت .... وأنت فقط ..... دون تدخل من أحد ..... حتى أقرب الناس إليك 
بعدها خذ قرارك
إما أن تظل كما أنت .... كمسلم
أو تبدأ مشوار جديد لمعرفة شخص المسيح
معرفه لا غرض لها سوى شخص المسيح
ولا آخر سواه .....*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2011)

*بص يا حبيبى عايز تعرف المسيح كلم المسيح وصلى سواء مسيحى اسما او مش مسيحى خالص صلى كلمه وهو هيسمع وهيرد وهيرشد
الرؤى او الاحلام(ان كانت حقيقة)مش طريق خلاص
ممكن تكون اشارة بس علشان توصل للايمان الحى الطريق طويل وصعب ومحتاج تفاعل حقيقى منك 
علشان تقدر توصل للمرحلة دى لازم تبدا صح سواء مسيحى اسما او غير مسيحى
**وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا.*
*38 فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ، وَلاَ  مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً  وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً،*
*39 وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ  تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ  رَبِّنَا.
علشان تقدر ترنم مع بولس الكلام دا 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

معجزات إنطلاق الروح 

http://spirit-exit-miracles.blogspot.com/


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> معجزات إنطلاق الروح
> 
> http://spirit-exit-miracles.blogspot.com/


*
حبيبي ..... خليك على الأرض ...... فليس بالمعجزات يكون الإيمان
هل قرأت ما كتبته
هل قرأت ما قاله الزميل apostle.paul*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

بالإضافة لما قاله إخوتى

تمسك بعمل ربنا ، ولا تهمله ، ولا تتشكك فيه 

بل إشكره عليه من كل قلبك ، لأن : [ليست عطية بلا زيادة ، إلاَّ التى بلا شكر]

إشكره من كل قلبك ، وإطلب منه المزيد بلجاجة 

لا تخف من مشاعر الإرتباك والإستغراب ، فهى مشاعر عادية لكل من حدثت معهم معجزات ضخمة هكذا

ويقيناً ، من خبرات الآخرين ، هذا الإستغراب وهذه الدهشة ، ليس لها أى تأثير على قلبك ، بل إن قلبك مملوء برودة وسلام ، مثلما حدث مع كل من تعامل الرب معهم هكذا ، وما أكثرهم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يوليو 2011)

*الذى بدأ معك الطريق لا بد أن يكمله​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> اليوم وعند عودتى من العمل
> حدث شىء لن تصدقوه
> ولا احد يصدقه
> جاءت الى السيارة التى املكها*  زميله لى بالعمل**
> ...




الكلام اللي باللون الاحمر بصراحه غريب شويه
 امنا ايريني مش محتاجه تظهرلك علي هيئه واحده منقبه ؟
اي قديس عندنا بيظهر بهيئته اللي الناس تعرفه بيها
ليه تتخفي في زي احنا مش بنؤمن بيه ؟

اسفه بس في حاجه مش واضحه في الكلام دا

وفي الاخر احب اقول لحضرتك
خليك واثق ان ربنا اكيد هايظهرلك ذاته ويرشدك لطريق خلاصك


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

انا اللى يهمنى شخص واحد اللى يصدقنى
وبشكركم لكل كلمه اتقالت هنا​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> انا اللى يهمنى شخص واحد اللى يصدقنى
> وبشكركم لكل كلمه اتقالت هنا​


المفروض حضرتك اللى يهمك حاليا خلاصك
مش شخص يصدقكك
​


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2011)

الاخ محامي مصري،
سألت إن كان ظهور المسيح متعلق بمعرفته واجبنا على سؤالك بالنفي.
فهل هناك سؤال اخر تريد ان تسأله بدل ان نستعمل الموضوع لتوجيه رسائل مبطنة لهذا وذلك؟


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ محامي مصري،
> سألت إن كان ظهور المسيح متعلق بمعرفته واجبنا على سؤالك بالنفي.
> فهل هناك سؤال اخر تريد ان تسأله بدل ان نستعمل الموضوع لتوجيه رسائل مبطنة لهذا وذلك؟


 شكرا اخى لسعه صدرك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> انا اللى يهمنى شخص واحد اللى يصدقنى
> وبشكركم لكل كلمه اتقالت هنا​




بصراحه ردك غريب جدااااااااااااااااااا
هو دا كله همك ان شخص يصدقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من باب اولي ان اللي يهمك تعرف اكتر عن الشخص اللي ظهرلك
عشان تخلص نفسك وتربح الابديه وتنجوا من الهلاك

مش يهمك ان اللي يصدقك مجرد انسان فاني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

اسفه بس في حاجه مش واضحه في الكلام دا

*صح انا قريت الموضوع كلو اكتر من مره لاقيت حاجه نقصاااه وفيه حاجه مش واضحه
*


----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2011)

* حبيبي معلش انت محتاج انت تصدق بس لا تعتمد علي اي شخص هنا ان يصدقك او لا لو صدقت انت اسال اللي محتاج تعرفه و محدش حيتاخر عليك*


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبي محامي مصري *

*أقولك حاجة ..... حاول بجد تكون صادق مع نفسك أولاً قبل أي شخص أخر*
*لا داعي ولا يهم لك أن يصدقك الأخرين .... فالأخرين لن يعفوك من دينك وقصاصك*
*فأنت الوحيد الذي تحمل ما أنت فيه الأن .... أنت وحدك المسؤال *
*الأخرين هنا يحاولون كخدام للملك أن يرشدوك لبداية الطريق فقط لهذا الملك*
*لن يسيروا معك لأننا جمعياً في طرق مختلفة تماماً .... والذي يجمعنا سوياً هي النهاية فقط ... نهاية الطريق *
*فكن كما أنت .... دعك الأن مما رأيته .... حاول أن تتناساه وأستمر في بحثك وطريقة التفكير المتبعة في الأونة الأخيرة منذ أن بدأت رحلة السؤال *
*أستمر فيما أنت فيه فقط .... وكل ما أراه مثالياً لك الأن هو أن تبتعد لفترة عن النت والمسيحية والسؤال *
*فترة هدوء ... راجع فيها نفسك وحياتك بمشوارها ال طويل *
*أبتعد عن أي ضغوط سواء أجتماعية أو نفسية أو حتي عائلية ... وأطلق .... نعم أطلق عقلك للبحث عن الله *
*الله ذاته -أي كان أسمه- أعطي لعقلك الحرية في الأنطلاق والبحث في هدوء*
*فهو كعقل لن يجد مكان يرتاح فيه الا مصدره وهو الله ... فهو سيرشدك اليه وبالأدلة *
*وأترك عنان لسان قلبك بالتكلم مع هذا الإله طالباً منه أن يعلن لك عن ذاته بوضوح ... وأن يقودك .... به ... إليه*

*صلواتي لأجلك يا متر *​


----------



## absmatic (10 يوليو 2011)

> جاءت الى السيارة التى املكها  زميله لى بالعمل منقبه


حضرتك بتقول انك محامي وبتقول هي زميلتك بالعمل هي في محاميه منقبه ؟ 


> قالت لى ممكن توصلنى فى طريقكك وهذه اول مرة تطلب منى هذا الطلب


وياتري مش لاحظت اني الصوت كان متغير ولا كان نفس صوت زميلتك المنقبه ​​ 


> ولقيت شخص واقف جنب شجرة
> قالى امسك ايدى مسكت ايده لقيت ايدوه مخرومه


يعني انتو الاتنين نزلتو من العربيه ولا العربيه كانت جنب الشجره 


> انا اغمى عليه


جوه العربيه ولا جنب الشجرة


> ورفعت النقاب ولقيتها شخص غير اللى اعرفه بس فاكر انا شوفتها قبل كده
> مش فاكر فى ميكروباس او فى بيت المهم شوفتها





> عشان انا لما روحت البيت وانا بقفل باب  العربيه الحلاق سورى يعنى اللى قصاد بيتنا حاطط صورتها وبحلق عنده من زمان  وكنت اشوف الصورة دايما فى المرايه  مع انى وهيه بتكلمنى كنت بعصر دماغى  انا شوفتها فين
> دخلتله قولتله صورة مين دى يا عم بولس
> قالى دى الام ايرينى
> بتسال ليه قلتله مفيش


طيب حضرتك مذكرتش ليه في مداخلتك الثانيه اني الصوره دي اكتشفت  انها عند الحلاق اللي بتحلق عنده 
وهي صور الراخبات بتتحط  وخي حيه لاني تقربا هي ماتت من حوالي سبع سنين  وانت بتقول من زمان 
اسف لكثر الاسئله والاستفسارات بس موضوع زي كده ممكن يؤثر علي ايمان ناس كتير بالسلب او الايجاب ويحول مسار ناس كتير فحبيت اعرف الاجابات علي استفساراتي ان امكن 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يوليو 2011)

بدون معرفى ما حدث بالضبط ، فهذه الأسئلة ليست عن أشياء يستحيل حدوثها

فمثلاً : كون الشخص محامياً ، فلا يعنى ذلك أن كل زملائه فى العمل محامين ، وبالتالى فيمكن وجود موظفات منقبات

كما أن وفاة أمنا إيرينى كانت منذ زمن طويل : 6 سنوات ، فرؤية شخص لهذه الصورة طوال 6 سنوات ، ينطبق عليها تعبير : من زمان ، وهكذا

++++++++ولكنى ، لا أدعى المعرفة ، بل مجرد أنوه لطبيعة الأسئلة فقط

أما رد الأستاذ المحامى المصرى ، فهو الفيصل فى الأمر

ونحن ننتظره


----------



## انديا (10 يوليو 2011)

المسيح هو الاب والصديق والحبيب وهو السلام والمحبة والامان والراحة وهو كل شي تفتقده في العالم موجود فيه وهو قادر ان يرشدكك ويعلمك ويهديك الي الطريق الصحيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

*أعتقد أن القصة مفبركة لغرض فى نفس يعقوب​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يوليو 2011)

الحقيقة أنى رأيت الأخ المحامى المصرى ، فى كل مداخلاته (والتى كان له فى بعضها إسم آخر) شخصاً أميناً غير ملتوى

ويصعب علىَّ جداً أن أتخيله وقد تحول إلى شخص آخر تماماً ، كذَّاب ملتوى خبيث

يصعب علىَّ جداً تصديق هذه الفرضية


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الحقيقة أنى رأيت الأخ المحامى المصرى ، فى كل مداخلاته (والتى كان له فى بعضها إسم آخر) شخصاً أميناً غير ملتوى
> 
> ويصعب علىَّ جداً أن أتخيله وقد تحول إلى شخص آخر تماماً ، كذَّاب ملتوى خبيث
> 
> يصعب علىَّ جداً تصديق هذه الفرضية



*للأسف يلجأ المسلم للكثير من الحيل ليصل لغرضه, متناسيا أن هناك إله فى السماء يعلم ما فى الباطن .... ولا ينخدع بما فى الظاهر *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يوليو 2011)

لو إنخداعى بالظاهر ، يجعلنى أحسن الظن بمن لم تظهر منه مساوئ حتى الآن

فليحيا إنخداعى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> انا اللى يهمنى شخص واحد اللى يصدقنى
> وبشكركم لكل كلمه اتقالت هنا​



*هذا هو ما فى نفس يعقوب
تمثليه لأجل خداع شخص ما .....​*


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*أسمحوا لي أخوتي .... أن نكتفي بهذا القدر*
*فلنترك الله يعمل .... لأن هذا هو عمله وحده*
​


----------



## absmatic (10 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لو إنخداعى بالظاهر ، يجعلنى أحسن الظن بمن لم تظهر منه مساوئ حتى الآن
> 
> فليحيا إنخداعى


استاذ مكرم ليه تاخد الاسئله علي انها تشكيك ليه مش نفنرض حسن النيه وتفترض انها للتيقن وللتاكيد 
وعامع زي ما انت ذكرت اجابخ محامي هي الفيصل وفي انتظاره


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام للجميع
قرات جميع المشاركات
انا الان لا احضر مذكرة دفاع 
ولا انا واقف امام محكمه لادافع عن مصطفى الذى نال كثير من الاتهامات الليله الماضيه
لا ارى نفسى فى قفص الاتهام وانا واقف لادافع عن نفسى بهذه الكلمات 
لا 
انا فى موقف القاضى والمحامى والمتهم
وممثل الادعاء الان هو ابليس
كتب مذكره الادعاء اليكم لكى يستخدم منكم ماهو مكذب
او ملفق تهم او استشارى 
فمن هذا المنطلق لا اطلب لنفسى البراءة المطلقه لكن اطلب الرحمه فى الحكم 
على شخص عاش 31 سنه مسلما 
ولم يعرف شيئا عن المسيح الا من اسبوع
ولكن هل لا تؤمنون بعمل الله لشخص مثلى 
فالله خلق العالم كله فى سته ايام بما فيه من شجر وبحار وشمس وقمر ونجوم وكواكب وكل شىء 
حتى ادم خلقه مع هؤلاء
لماذا لا توقنون بقوه العلى مع شخص مثلى اعمى العينين
فانا لو كما تتصورون مخادع لكى اصل الى شخص ما 
فلماذا العب دور المؤمن اللى يبحث عن الحق
فهذا الشخص الذى تتصورونه مجنى عليه بل هو الجانى 
فلم يحدثنى طوال عمرنا عن المسيح ولم يتكلم عنه
الا بكلمات قليله 
وعند مواجهته احتج بحجه باطله 
كنت بخاف على مشاعرك
والان بعد ان انفتحت عيناى واصبحت ارى الامور على حقيقتها ما فائده مشاعرى
احبائى قبل ان تصدروا حكمكم على 
ارجوا الرافه والرحمه لشخص مثلى كان اعمى والان يبصر
ربنا قادر على كل شىء 
اخوكم 
محامى مصرى​


----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> * حبيبي معلش انت محتاج انت تصدق بس لا تعتمد علي اي شخص هنا ان يصدقك او لا لو صدقت انت اسال اللي محتاج تعرفه و محدش حيتاخر عليك*


*يا حبيبي ده كان ردي يا ريت تركز في ايمانك فقط انت الوحيد الذي سينال الخلاص او من سيعاقب سواء انت صادق او غير صادق الله وحده يعلم لذا من الافضل البدء في الاسئلة التي تشغل بالك بغض النظر عن موقف الاعضاء منك*


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا حبيبي ده كان ردي يا ريت تركز في ايمانك فقط انت الوحيد الذي سينال الخلاص او من سيعاقب سواء انت صادق او غير صادق الله وحده يعلم لذا من الافضل البدء في الاسئلة التي تشغل بالك بغض النظر عن موقف الاعضاء منك*


عندما تفوز بجائزة
سعادتك ليس لك
ولكن لمن حولك تريد ان تخبر احبائك عن فوزك
لكى يشاركوك فرحتك 
لماذا عندما احبب ان تشاركونى فرحتى 
وجدت هذا السيل من التهامات
انا اعلم علم اليقين انه من سيعاقب انا
ولكن وانا اقراء فى منتدى وجدت هذه الكلمه
كفى يا نفس عن التزمر وانظرى​*وماذا فعل من أجلك انظري عظم محبته لقد فداكي وحررك من العبودية المرة وأعطاك مجداً وكرامة لم ينلها احد من قبل دعاك ابنة له وأنتي صماء عمياء ولا تري ولا تسمعي لا تري حبة وحنانه عندما علق علي الصليب من أجلك ولا تسمعي صوته الذي يناديك في كل وقت تعالي إلي وأنا أريحك من أتعابك .*

*ارجوكم لا تفعلوا هذا بى لانى فى بدايه الطريق*
*رجاء التمسوا اى شىء وان كان هناك كلام ارسلوه لى على الخاص *
*ولا داعى للتجريح هكذا امام الكل*​ 
*فلا تجعلوا غيرلا يفكر مليون مرة قبل ان يكتب كلمه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*الاخ العزيز مصطفى 
دعنا لا نضيع الوقت فى محاكمات واهيه لن تصل بنا لاى نتيجه حتمية 
فنحن هنا نخدم ونقدم الدواء والمساعده ولا نقف كثيراً عند النوايا فهى لا تخصنا فى اى شىء
دخلت المنتدى تبحث ولم نكن نعلم عن نيتك شيئاً ولكننا لم نبالى وسرنا معك نقدم ما تحتاجه من مساعده 
جئت بالامس تحكى حدث قد يكون حقيقى وقد يكون مختلق وايضاً نحن لا نبالى وسنظل نقدم خدمتنا بحسب احتياجك ورغبتك   فهذا واجبنا وهذه أصول خدمتنا
 أما عن النوايا والاهداف والنتائج فهى لا تخصنا ولا تعنينا فى شىء فأختيارك كما سبق وأخبرتك يخصك أنت وحدك وأبديتك يعود مصيرها  لقرارك الاخير
فدعنا لا نضيع الوقت فى افتعال محاكمات وتحقيقات والبحث فى نواياك ونوايانا
فلنقف عند هذا الحد بخصوص ما سردته بالامس ولنكمل الطريق 
أمامك قسم الاسئله والكثير من الاقسام المسيحيه 
خذ وقتك واكمل بحثك ونحن ننتظر اسئلتك للرد عليها ولامدادك بما تحتاجه من معلومات واجابات تدعم بحثك عن الحق
وهذا كل ما نستطيع أن نقدمه لك أن نكون دائما ف خدمتك فدعنا نكف الحديث عن نواياك التى لا تخصنا ف شىء ونركز فقط ع ما تحتاجه مننا 
سلام ونعمه المسيح معك ومعنا​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

يعنى انتوا بعد ما اتهمتونى وكتبتوا كلام يحرق الدم 
حضرتك جايه دلوقتى تقولى نفتعل 
ربنا يسامحكم
على كل حاجه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> يعنى انتوا بعد ما اتهمتونى وكتبتوا كلام يحرق الدم
> حضرتك جايه دلوقتى تقولى نفتعل
> ربنا يسامحكم
> على كل حاجه​



*يا استاذى ربنا يسامحنا جميعاً
وكلامى السابق لا يجرحك فى شىء  
كل ما قلته
فدعنا لا نضيع الوقت فى افتعال محاكمات وتحقيقات والبحث فى نواياك ونوايانا
والمقصود عدم اضاعة الوقت فى مهاترات لا داعى لها فى قلت وقال وقلنا 
ثم أنه هناك البعض لم يصدقك ولكن ايضاً هناك من صدقك وقدم الدعم 
وانا اخبرتك بان خدمتنا لك مستمره كما هى
وأنا كل ما طلبته منك الا تلتفت الا لاستكمال ما بدأته من بحث
فماذا تريد اكثر من هذا؟؟*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (10 يوليو 2011)

خلاص يا مصطفى 
كفايه كده بئى
انا اللى كنت السبب فى دخولك هنا وانا بقولك يلا نطلع من هنا​


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

sara0m قال:


> خلاص يا مصطفى
> 
> كفايه كده بئى
> انا اللى كنت السبب فى دخولك هنا وانا بقولك يلا نطلع من هنا​


 انتى مين اصلا ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يوليو 2011)

*أخى الحبيب :
لقد سمعنا قصتك ومنا من صدقها ومنا من لم يصدقها وأعتقد أن هذا شئ يجب ألا يزعجك لأن جميع أعضاء المنتدى حتى الآن معرفتهم بك سطحيه لذلك فهو أمر طبيعى .
ماكنت أنا شخصيا أنتظره منك أن تسأل ماهى الخطوة القادمة وليس الوقوف عند القصة فحسب.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> ولا انا واقف امام محكمه لادافع عن مصطفى الذى نال كثير من الاتهامات الليله الماضيه
> لا ارى نفسى فى قفص الاتهام وانا واقف لادافع عن نفسى بهذه الكلمات
> لا
> انا فى موقف القاضى والمحامى والمتهم
> وممثل الادعاء الان هو ابليس





محامى مصرى قال:


> [/CENTER]




*عزيزى أنت تتكلم بما يُظهر ما فى باطنك
وهو لا يعبر عن صدق ما تدعيه
أنك لا تعلم ماذا يفعل لقاء الرب يسوع بالإنسان
أنه يحول كل شيئ فيه
فلا يعود يشعر بمن حوله
حتى لو تعرض للضرب بالنعال..... فلن يأبه .... ولن يلتفت لضاربيه
بل ستظل عيناه ملآنة بنور من التقى به
ولن يهتم بمن يصدق .... وبمن يكذب
ولن يبالى بغير من امتلئ قلبه بحبه
ولأن ما تقوله الآن لا يعبر عن أى تحول فيك
فأقول لك بكل الثقة: إن رؤياك كاذبه ....

ومع ذلك فنحن تحت أمرك ..... إن كان أمرك يهمك ..... فى أن نعينك على أن تحيا وتعيش لقاء حقيقى بشخص الحبيب*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يوليو 2011)

*اخى مصطفى*
*محامى مصرى*
*انت عاوز اية بالظبط*
*ياترى عاوز تعرف *​
*كل حاجة عن السيد المسيح فقط*​
​
*للمعرفة ولا الى تؤمن بية كا رب ومخلص البشرية اللى*
*فداك على الصليب من اجل خطاياك*
*ومن اجل ان لايتركك تذهب للجحيم*
*اما ام تريد معرفة من انهى نوعة كى نجيبك على اسئلتك*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهو لا يعبر عن صدق ما تدعيه*
> *فأقول لك بكل الثقة: إن رؤياك كاذبه ....*




وانا اقول بكل الثقه انت لست هنا لتحكم على الاخرين
==================================​


----------



## absmatic (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> وانا اقول بكل الثقه انت لست هنا لتحكم على الاخرين
> ==================================​


سيدي الفاضل احنا مش في محاكمه انت بتحكي شيء في مكان عام وهو المنتدي فهل واجب علينا نسمع ونقول امين ربنا يحفظك او علي طريقه يوسف وهبي يا للهول 
حضرتك الكلام كان ممكن يخصك انت فقط لو مش جيت وحكيته لكن بحكايتك اصبح ليه تاثير سلبي وايجابي علي الكثيرين من رواد المنتدي 
حضرتك  ليه مش جاوبت علي اسله الاعضاء من بابا اليقين او خلينا نقول من باب التبشير 
 اتمني منك انك تجاوبني علي اسالتي اللي سالتهالك في المداخله رقم 42 يمكن تهدي وتبسر بيها ناس كتير او تثبت ناس علي ايمانهم 
اخيررا مش تزعل من اسالتي  او اسالة غيري لاننا بجد نفسنا نتاكد شكرا ليك


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> حضرتك بتقول انك محامي وبتقول هي زميلتك بالعمل هي في محاميه منقبه ؟
> وياتري مش لاحظت اني الصوت كان متغير ولا كان نفس صوت زميلتك المنقبه ​
> 
> 
> ...



حضرتك بقى مين بالظبط​


----------



## absmatic (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> حضرتك بقى مين بالظبط​


واحد من المنتدي عايز يستفيد من اختبارك  اللي حضرتك جيت حكيته في المنتدي


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*طيب يا حبيبى وان المسيح ظهرلك فهل بهذا قد نلت الابدية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين الخطوات العملية اللى فعلا عايز تمشيها معاه 
*​


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب يا حبيبى وان المسيح ظهرلك فهل بهذا قد نلت الابدية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *فين الخطوات العملية اللى فعلا عايز تمشيها معاه *​


 طيب مهو انا عايز اتعلم منكم 
واعرف اعمل ايه​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

> طيب مهو انا عايز اتعلم منكم
> واعرف اعمل ايه


*انت تعرف مين هو يسوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عملك ايه؟
ليه بتسمع دايما انه بيحبك
بيحبك ازاى
كل دا لازم تعرفه علشان تحبه 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> طيب مهو انا عايز اتعلم منكم
> واعرف اعمل ايه​



*بسسسسسسس هو ده المهم
سيبك بقى من مين مصدقك ومين مكدبك
مستحيل عموما ان الكل هنا يتفق ع رأى واحد مش بس ف موضوعك 
ابتدى كمل بحثك واسئلتك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*يسوع يا حبيبى لسنا محتاجين ان نراه لكى نعرفه
ولا محتاجين خوارق لكى نعرف انه هو الحق المطلق 
مفيش حد هنا بيكذبك او خلافه فالموضوع فى النهاية ليك واحنا مش هنخسر او هنكسب حاجة احنا بس هنا علشان نساعدك تعرف يسوع
سيب خالص حكاية رؤيا او ظهور او خلافه واعرف يسوع علشان تحبه وابدا معانا من اول الطريق وتابع معانا وهنساعدك على قد منقدر  

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

*استاذ مصطفى ..... تعال نتكلم على الكشوف دون تحايل أو تضييع وقت بعضنا
1- ذكرت حضرتك أنك وضعت هذا الموضوع من أجل شخص واحد يهمك أمره .... 
2- ذكرت حضرتك أنك وانت راجع من الشغل "المحكمه" ركبت معاك زميله منقبه تعرفها وفجأة تحولت لشخص اخر .... وهذا امر لن نصدقه لأنه ببساطة فيلم عربى سخيف .... فالظهورات فى المسيحية لا تتبع هذا الأسلوب
3- دخلت الأستاذه سارة وقالت "كفايه بئى يا مصطفى ...... وانا اللى دخلتك المنتدى ......" مما يؤكد أنك وضعت هذه القصة من أجل هذه الأستاذه
4- الأستاذه ساره مسيحية .... وهذا من واقع مشاركتها ..... وحضرتك مسلم .... كما هو واضح ..... إذن أنت تريد أن تعطى للأستاذه ساره أنك فى سبيلك للإيمان بالمسيحيه بإختلاق هذه القصة ...... لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
أعتقد أنه ليس من اللائق أن تأتى بمثل هذه الأفعال ..... لغرض لن اضع فيه استنتاجات ... لأنه من المفروض أن تكون واضح ..... فالأديان ليست لعبه ولا سيناريو لفيلم عربي غير لائق أخلاقيا 

فما هو الموضوع باختصار ؟؟؟  *


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يسوع يا حبيبى لسنا محتاجين ان نراه لكى نعرفه*
> *ولا محتاجين خوارق لكى نعرف انه هو الحق المطلق *
> *مفيش حد هنا بيكذبك او خلافه فالموضوع فى النهاية ليك واحنا مش هنخسر او هنكسب حاجة احنا بس هنا علشان نساعدك تعرف يسوع*
> *سيب خالص حكاية رؤيا او ظهور او خلافه واعرف يسوع علشان تحبه وابدا معانا من اول الطريق وتابع معانا وهنساعدك على قد منقدر *


 اوكى
هتعلم وافهم


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

> اوكى
> هتعلم وافهم


*ماشى قولى بقة انت تعرف ايه عنه علشان نبدا *


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ مصطفى ..... تعال نتكلم على الكشوف دون تحايل أو تضييع وقت بعضنا**
> 1- ذكرت حضرتك أنك وضعت هذا الموضوع من أجل شخص واحد يهمك أمره ....
> 2- ذكرت حضرتك أنك وانت راجع من الشغل "المحكمه" ركبت معاك زميله منقبه تعرفها وفجأة تحولت لشخص اخر .... وهذا امر لن نصدقه لأنه ببساطة فيلم عربى سخيف .... فالظهورات فى المسيحية لا تتبع هذا الأسلوب
> 3- دخلت الأستاذه سارة وقالت "كفايه بئى يا مصطفى ...... وانا اللى دخلتك المنتدى ......" مما يؤكد أنك وضعت هذه القصة من أجل هذه الأستاذه
> ...


 
طيب طالما عالمكشوف
تقدرى تقولى حضرتك تستنج ايه من كده
وانا هكلمك بصراحه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> طيب طالما عالمكشوف
> تقدرى تقولى حضرتك تستنج ايه من كده
> وانا هكلمك بصراحه​



*طبعا واضح أنكم تعرفوا بعض ...
وحضرتك مسلم وهى مسيحية
وبتحاول تقنعها أنك فى سبيلك للمسيحية
إذن هناك علاقه عاطفية تريد أن تصل بها للأرتباط
صح ولا غلط*


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا واضح أنكم تعرفوا بعض ...*
> *وحضرتك مسلم وهى مسيحية*
> *وبتحاول تقنعها أنك فى سبيلك للمسيحية*
> *إذن هناك علاقه عاطفية تريد أن تصل بها للأرتباط*
> *صح ولا غلط*


 برافوا
كمل كلامك انا معاك​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*هو فين اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عنها
هنا فى المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> برافوا
> كمل كلامك انا معاك​



*أنت شايف أنه فاضل كلام

على فكره .... اقصر مسافة بين نقطتين هى الخط المستقيم*


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو فين اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عنها*
> *هنا فى المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


 اه موجوده هنا
ويا ريت تفسحوا المجال للاستاذ صوت صارخ ليكمل كلامه​


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنت شايف أنه فاضل كلام*
> 
> *على فكره .... اقصر مسافة بين نقطتين هى الخط المستقيم*


 انا شايف كلام حضرتك مبهم
ليس به اى نقطه ولا خط مستقيم تكلم بكل وضوح​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*الانسة سارة تتوجه للاستعلامات
ما صحة هذا الكلام هل انتى تعرفى استاذ مصطفى مسبقا  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

*اوكى  ...... لما تفهم كلامى سأكون سعيد بسماع ما عندك *


----------



## bob (10 يوليو 2011)

*يا ريت لو في شوية فشار كده علشان نتمتع بالمشاهده 

*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الانسة سارة تتوجه للاستعلامات
> ما صحة هذا الكلام هل انتى تعرفى استاذ مصطفى مسبقا
> *


ايوه اعرفه 
مصطفى  ساكن فى البيت اللى قصادنا يعنى وانا بكتب دلوئتى شيفاه من البلكونه قاعد على الجهاز
​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*وغلاوة النبى عندكوا متقفلوا الموضوع خلينا نشوف ايه الحكاية *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

> ايوه اعرفه
> مصطفى  ساكن فى البيت اللى قصادنا يعنى وانا بكتب دلوئتى شيفاه من البلكونه قاعد على الجهاز


*اة يعنى وبتحبوا بعض يعنى ولا ايه 
هو انتى مسيحية اصلا يا سارة *


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى ...... لما تفهم كلامى سأكون سعيد بسماع ما عندك *


 حضرتك لم تقل ولا جمله مفيده
تكلم بلا خجل اذا عندك شىء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

sara0m قال:


> ايوه اعرفه
> مصطفى  ساكن فى البيت اللى قصادنا يعنى وانا بكتب دلوئتى شيفاه من البلكونه قاعد على الجهاز
> ​



*أهلا استاذه سارة ..... يهمنى أسمع رأيك ويكون الحوار صادق لمصلحة الجميع*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اة يعنى وبتحبوا بعض يعنى ولا ايه
> هو انتى مسيحية اصلا يا سارة *


ايه بنحب بعض دى
طبعا مسيحيه  حتى اسال مصطفى
​


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اة يعنى وبتحبوا بعض يعنى ولا ايه *
> *هو انتى مسيحية اصلا يا سارة *


 ممكن بلاش نتكلم فى الخصوصيات ولا ايه
اه سارة مسيحيه​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

*وانت عايز تبقى مسيحى علشان سارة ولا علشان المسيح
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> حضرتك لم تقل ولا جمله مفيده
> تكلم بلا خجل اذا عندك شىء​



هو مين اللي يتكلم انت ولا الاستاذ صوت صارخ
ياريت يكون في احترام للاستاذ اكترر


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> ممكن بلاش نتكلم فى الخصوصيات ولا ايه
> اه سارة مسيحيه​



*أنت من جئت لتعرض أمر ما ..... لكن عرضته باسلوب مش صح
كان ممكن تتكلم بصراحة ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

*أشكر صراحتك أستاذه سارة ....
هل يريد الأستاذ مصطفى الزواج منك ؟؟؟*


----------



## محامى مصرى (10 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وانت عايز تبقى مسيحى علشان سارة ولا علشان المسيح*


 لو انا عايز سارة والكلام هيه اكيد هتشوفه 
يعنى لو كل ده عشان ساره 
كنت هخليها تشهر اسلامها وهتجوزها 
اسهل من كده بكتير
وعشان اريح الاستاذ صوت صارخ 
بدل ما اعمل افلام عربى 
لو عايز اتجوزها وبعمل افلام عشان ارتبط بيها كنت من زمان خلصت الحكايه
وافهم ما بين السطور​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> لو انا عايز سارة والكلام هيه اكيد هتشوفه
> يعنى لو كل ده عشان ساره
> كنت هخليها تشهر اسلامها وهتجوزها
> اسهل من كده بكتير
> ...


معقوووووووووله؟؟
قابله الكلام ده عليكي يا ساره يا بنت المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2011)

> لو انا عايز سارة والكلام هيه اكيد هتشوفه
> يعنى لو كل ده عشان ساره
> كنت هخليها تشهر اسلامها وهتجوزها
> اسهل من كده بكتير
> ...


*طيب يا استاذ مصطفى 
اهلا بيك وسطنا واحنا هنا كلنا خدمينك وهنمشى معاك خطوة خطوة نعرفك المسيح وطريق الخلاص مش لاجل ارتباطك او اى شئ تانى لاجل ابديتك وخلاصك مستعد تمشى معانا ؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> لو انا عايز سارة والكلام هيه اكيد هتشوفه
> يعنى لو كل ده عشان ساره
> كنت هخليها تشهر اسلامها وهتجوزها
> اسهل من كده بكتير
> ...



وما الذى منعك ....؟؟؟؟
ما رأيك يا ساره فيما يقوله الأستاذ مصطفى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (10 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أشكر صراحتك أستاذه سارة ....
> هل يريد الأستاذ مصطفى الزواج منك ؟؟؟*


ممكن تعفينى استاذ عن اى اجابات لان فيه اجابات مش هتعجب بعض الحاضرين 
خليكم مع مصطفى فى الحوار
انا متابعه جيده وبقراء كل حرف 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

sara0m قال:


> ممكن تعفينى استاذ عن اى اجابات لان فيه اجابات مش هتعجب بعض الحاضرين
> خليكم مع مصطفى فى الحوار
> انا متابعه جيده وبقراء كل حرف
> ​



*ماشى ...... *


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (11 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماشى ...... *​



اشكرك​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*استاذى دونا يرجى غلق الموضوع وفتح موضوع جديد بينى وبين استاذ مصطفى فقط ومعلش بلاش حد يدخل فى الحوار مصطفى انت هتابع معايا كل شئ وهشرحلك كل حاجة بالتفصيل الممل *​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

sara0m قال:


> اشكرك
> [/CENTER]


 
ساره خليكى  بعيد شويه ممكن​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> ساره خليكى  بعيد شويه ممكن​


حاضر بس ممكن علشان خاطرى تهدى اعصابك ممكن تقوم  تتمشى شويه بعيد عن الجهاز
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*طيب ..
هيتم غلق الموضوع ده بعد اذنك يا مصطفى 
وهيتفتح موضوع جديد علشانك 
ومن فضلكوا يا جماعه رجاء محبه عدم التعرض لاى امر شخصى يخص مصطفى وساره ف الموضوع الجديد
يغلق 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Twin (11 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يديكوا الصحة *​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> عشان انا لما روحت البيت وانا بقفل باب العربيه الحلاق سورى يعنى اللى قصاد بيتنا حاطط صورتها وبحلق عنده من زمان وكنت اشوف الصورة دايما فى المرايه  مع انى وهيه بتكلمنى كنت بعصر دماغى انا شوفتها فين
> دخلتله قولتله صورة مين دى يا عم بولس
> قالى دى الام ايرينى
> بتسال ليه قلتله مفيش
> ...




تنسيقك للمشاركة (إستعمال نوع الخط والحجم والتوسيط وفاصلة ال ====) يشابه تنسيق عضوية سمعان القيروانى (مثال: 			#*15*   			#*8*    			#*1* )
أرقام الأيبي الخاص بك أغلبها يشابه ارقام الايبي الخاصة بعضوية سمعان القيروانى
فيا حبذا لو انهيت الكذب ولعب الأطفال هذا. كفى يا سمعان لعب وكذب ومضيعة وقت. كمل لعبك والعضويات الوهمية التي تنشأها في مخليتك المريضة او في مكان اخر.
ساعطيك فرصة الإنسحاب بنفسك بدون إيقاف عضوياتك. لكن إذا رجعت واستمريت في هذه المسرحية الهزلية، سأقوم بوقف عضويتك هذه والعضوية الكاذبة للاخت المسيحية التي انشأتها انت بنفسك.


----------

